# wiring "issues"



## jdenn4 (Nov 20, 2010)

ok so i recently bought an older mobile home.  1972 build.  The problem is i have had multiple issues,  some outlets didnt work, etc.  here is what i have found.  


It appears that most of the home has aluminum wiring. 
three outlets have had various signs of heat damage.
1 litterally fell apart when i removed it from the wall with about 5 inches of charred wire.  
1 partially fell apart. 
1 recently started a fire. 
1 light switch showed signs of charring.

and at a junction underneath there was a junction box where the wires had the screw caps on but were melted.   

looks like the whole house is on maybe 3 or four circuts other than the dryer and a/c   

it appears that rather than pigtailing an outlet on to the main circut, the outlet is inline. 

bottom line.....  
how screwed am I?  my neighbor is a retired electrician but dissapears durring the winter to warmer weather.  he will help and direct me, but i fear i have to basically re-wire the whole place.  in the mean time, smoke detectors and fire extinguishers for when im home, and good insurance for when im away.

ill try and get some pictures later.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 20, 2010)

Please Please keep in mind insurance companys are famous for not paying out if a qualified electrician with permits do not do the work. You can do the work yourself but you have to have a permit and it has to be passed.
I am sure everyone would agree that this trailer needs to be completely rewired.


----------



## triple D (Nov 20, 2010)

You will need to go and get about 75 or so purple wire nuts for aluminum to copper splice. These are the only ul listed and code approved way to do this. Count up all switches single pulls and three ways, and outlets. Go and purchase them in the color you prefer, along with some short lengths (10' or so) of copper romex in both 14-2 and 12-2. Or just single strands of solid wire, dont use stranded wire. Turn off all power and remove all devices. Note colors and locations of wires on switches and plugs. Cut back aluminum wire till clean, and strip 5/8" off end. Use wire nuts to fasten new wire about 8" long to old wires. This will allow for new copper to hook up to new devices. Wire sizes must be paid close attention to. 12ga alum=14ga copper. 10ga alum=12ga copper. Use the side screws to connect the wires to plugs. You may want to check local codes at this time and add some gfi's to bath and kitchen areas, as well as outside outlets. You may also consider using afci breakers for safety, although this is not required by code in your situation. Thats my two cents, been doing this too long.....good luck


----------



## havasu (Nov 22, 2010)

triple D said:


> You will need to go and get about 75 or so purple wire nuts for aluminum to copper splice. These are the only ul listed and code approved way to do this. Count up all switches single pulls and three ways, and outlets. Go and purchase them in the color you prefer, along with some short lengths (10' or so) of copper romex in both 14-2 and 12-2. Or just single strands of solid wire, dont use stranded wire. Turn off all power and remove all devices. Note colors and locations of wires on switches and plugs. Cut back aluminum wire till clean, and strip 5/8" off end. Use wire nuts to fasten new wire about 8" long to old wires. This will allow for new copper to hook up to new devices. Wire sizes must be paid close attention to. 12ga alum=14ga copper. 10ga alum=12ga copper. Use the side screws to connect the wires to plugs. You may want to check local codes at this time and add some gfi's to bath and kitchen areas, as well as outside outlets. You may also consider using afci breakers for safety, although this is not required by code in your situation. Thats my two cents, been doing this too long.....good luck



Wouldn't you also add a dab of Noalox to the wires being connected in the purple wirenuts?


----------

